# Looking for breeder in FL?



## rosefox911 (Aug 13, 2013)

Hey guys,

I am looking for a breeder who will have puppies in the 2~5 weeks in FL. I'm interested in a long-haired GSD but I'd consider a stock coat one. Thanks!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi Rosefox!

research, Research, *RESEARCH*! Not the best to put a definite time frame on something that will be with you the next 10 years or more. Temperament and health is key for me.



In the other thread you posted, the dam Baylee does not have an HD rating and is not titled in anything (neither is her sire or dam), so that would be a no for me also.

There are many qualified people here to assist you! A little info will help!

*Which "Type" of GSD are you looking for? German Shepherd Types - German Shepherd Guide (Click on TYPE)

*What activities or sports do you plan on doing with him/her.

*What type of lifestyle do you have that will include the dog?

*Tell a little about yourself/your family!


*What is your price range? (usual is $1,600 to $3,000)


*How far are you willing to travel (hours)?


*Are you willing to have a dog shipped?

Here are some good reading materials!
(German Shepherd and Schutzhund Articles, by Wildhaus Kennels ) 


Things to look for in a 'Responsible' Breeder

German Shepherd Guide - Home


Good luck in your search!
Moms


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Have you owned dogs Rose? Do you have a family? Kids?


----------



## rosefox911 (Aug 13, 2013)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Hi Rosefox!
> 
> research, Research, *RESEARCH*! Not the best to put a definite time frame on something that will be with you the next 10 years or more. Temperament and health is key for me.
> 
> ...


1. Show line doesn't particularly matter to me. I would just like a long haired coat. A friend of mine has a GSD that has a long coat and is 100% black (pic is here: http://imgur.com/l3W9BBm). I'd love one like that.

2. I play fetch with my golden right now. Not much other than that. 

3. I work from home everyday. I take my dog's health very seriously. I am not a fan of treats. I am very picky as to what I feed them. I paid 800 dollars for him, and it was a steal. I get compliments whenever I go. I tend to baby him a lot. 

4. 1.6k~2.5k would be where I am comfortable.

5. Anywhere in FL, or lower Georgia.

6. No, I want to pick the dog myself ideally. 

Thanks for your help!



Steve Strom said:


> Have you owned dogs Rose? Do you have a family? Kids?


I've owned 1 GSD, 1 mixed. I currently own a 3 year old Golden retriver. No family or kids. Thanks for your help!


----------



## rosefox911 (Aug 13, 2013)

Hello,

Do you guys see any issue with these dogs: German Shepherd Puppies for Sale in Florida - German Shepherd Puppies For Sale in Florida

The pedigree looks great. Anything stand out?


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

those aren't likely to be puppies that will be happy playing fetch in the backyard. 

second, no matter if you go in person or have the puppy shipped, a responsible breeder is going to be the one picking the puppy for you. If there is more than 1 puppy that is a good match for you, they will let you choose between them. Otherwise they will tell you "this is the puppy for you."


----------



## rosefox911 (Aug 13, 2013)

Dainerra said:


> those aren't likely to be puppies that will be happy playing fetch in the backyard.
> 
> second, no matter if you go in person or have the puppy shipped, a responsible breeder is going to be the one picking the puppy for you. If there is more than 1 puppy that is a good match for you, they will let you choose between them. Otherwise they will tell you "this is the puppy for you."


What do you mean they wouldn't be happy to play fetch in the backyard?


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I mean that they will need a lot more than just playing fetch in the backyard. those are going to be dogs that NEED a job. And lots and lots of training and socialization outside the home.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

in general, gsds need a job. they need lots of mental stimulation in addition to physical exercise.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

rosefox911 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Do you guys see any issue with these dogs: German Shepherd Puppies for Sale in Florida - German Shepherd Puppies For Sale in Florida
> 
> The pedigree looks great. Anything stand out?


Is that a breeder that's local to you? You really want to see the temperaments of their dogs to see if its something you'll like.


----------



## rosefox911 (Aug 13, 2013)

Steve Strom said:


> Is that a breeder that's local to you? You really want to see the temperaments of their dogs to see if its something you'll like.


I was planning a trip. There is another closer to where I live that might work with instead: German Shepherd for sale miami



Dainerra said:


> in general, gsds need a job. they need lots of mental stimulation in addition to physical exercise.


What would you suggest? I don't exactly live on a farm.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Michael is in Jacksonville and has a club that meets on his property. If he can't help you he may have some ideas.
Marienhof Kennels


----------



## rosefox911 (Aug 13, 2013)

Betty said:


> Michael is in Jacksonville and has a club that meets on his property. If he can't help you he may have some ideas.
> Marienhof Kennels


I can't seem to get in contact with him. The number provided is disconnected? I should mention, after much deliberation with the misses, I'd prefer a black working line pup.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

I'll dig up his numbers tomorrow. I talked to him about a month or so ago and he had a litter on the ground at that time. His kennel is working line but I don't know how often he gets blacks.


----------

